# Palace Night Club Sunderland, March 2012.



## Black (Jul 24, 2012)

The Palace was a night club which closed mid 2000s,
(the bowling alley which lies below closed end of 2011).
The building rests on piers/stilts with a dark, depressing carpark beneth
must be one of Sunderlands ugliest buildings. 
Now demolished, May 2012.












entrance exit





leading to club















emergency exits



















































































































[email protected]


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow it's dusty in there! Those heads on the wall are well weird!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## abel101 (Jul 24, 2012)

gotta admit that place does look creepy!

good shots and cheers for sharing


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 24, 2012)

That decor is terrible, looks like _Changing Rooms_ on acid. 
I have to say that nightclubs never really appealed to me as explores, but you've made a fine job of documenting this one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gaudy but great report.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nice*

Some good pictures interesting splore I bet.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 25, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Ohhh Guys Pic 18 I see expose asbestos ceiling clad .
> Hope u guys were wearing masks.
> Nice shots bar a place not to kick up the dust.
> Thanks for sharing
> ...



That's something I just realised.
If there is asbestos in the air you are going to need to change all your clothes sharpish.
Also a dust mask isn't going to cut it, you need serious kit for asbestos.


----------

